# Update



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

Made a couple of trips to Audobon this week. Nelson bay area is seeing a fair amount of activity in the late afternoon with the bite turning on at dusk. Walleyes are from 1 to 3 lbers. Also picked up a few perch up to 12". Try 18-25 feet of water.


----------

